# Plexi Crystal Top Glass on Oris Big Crown



## john007 (Mar 19, 2008)

I am in the process of purchasing my first Swiss made watch and was considering the Oris Big Crown with pointer date. I was somewhat dismayed when I discovered that the top glass is called "Plexi Crystal". Is this really plexiglass? How well does it hold up and can it be replaced with a saphire crystal. I was a little surprised to find this on a watch that otherwise appears to be of high quality. Thanks for your input. 

:thanks


----------



## Chris Hohne (May 1, 2005)

I don't think you can replace with a sapphire crystal - the plexi is domed. I kind of like my BC with the plexi - it has a "warmth" the sapphire does not. It also gives it a vintage feel. Don't worry about the plexi - it is more resistant to shattering than sapphire, and can easily be polished out if you get any scratches. There is a product, I believe it is called Polywatch, that is supposed to work great.

Chris


----------



## Fitzer (Feb 11, 2006)

My Big Crown Commander is now about 10 years old and hasn't picked up any scratches yet. The plexi is in keeping with original pilot's watches which had plexi crystals. I can also attest to the fact that Polywatch works extremely well, I have used it to polish out scratches on cell phone screens amongst other uses.


----------



## kontai69 (Apr 9, 2007)

john007 said:


> I was somewhat dismayed when I discovered that the top glass is called "Plexi Crystal"...I was a little surprised to find this on a watch that otherwise appears to be of high quality.


I too use to think that plastic crystals = cheap. I then learned that several new expensive watches (eg Omega Speedmaster Moon, Sinn 356) come with domed acrylic plastic crystals, most likely for historical/traditional reasons. Also, domed sapphire crystals are _extremely_ expensive.

But like others have said, Polywatch will perfectly remove minor scuffs on the plastic.


----------



## john007 (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the great input here. I am new to this "hobby" so I appreciate your sage advice and guidance! I really like this particular watch and am glad to hear that the plexi crystal isn't a quality issue.


----------



## relo ni leroy (May 20, 2007)

From what i've learned here(wus), authentic pilot's watches don't use sapphire crystals because they shatter more easily compared to the plexis. Correct me if i'm wrong guys.


----------



## Maple (Sep 29, 2006)

Yes, that's my general understanding.

Choose Saphire Crystal if scratch resistance is your main concern.

Choose accrylic if impact resistance is your main concern.


----------



## flame2000 (Jun 27, 2007)

I was hoping Oris would replace the domed plexi crystal with sapphire crystal since Sinn had equipped their 356 Flieger with the domed sapphire crystal. My last big crown picked up an awful lot of scratches on the plexi glass after 6 years of use. Some were pretty deep scratches.


----------



## sto1967 (Aug 4, 2007)

Fitzer said:


> My Big Crown Commander is now about 10 years old and hasn't picked up any scratches yet. The plexi is in keeping with original pilot's watches which had plexi crystals. I can also attest to the fact that Polywatch works extremely well, I have used it to polish out scratches on cell phone screens amongst other uses.


Where can you get this polywatch? At a watch store? Can you use toothpaste as well?


----------



## Zavato (Dec 10, 2007)

flame2000 said:


> I was hoping Oris would replace the domed plexi crystal with sapphire crystal since Sinn had equipped their 356 Flieger with the domed sapphire crystal. My last big crown picked up an awful lot of scratches on the plexi glass after 6 years of use. Some were pretty deep scratches.


Certainly sapphire is far more scratch resistant, must what acrylic has going for it is that 1- the crystals tend to be inexpensive, and thus are reasonable to replace, and 2- polywatch does work reasonably well on minor scratches (readily available on eBay).

Some manufacturers that use sapphire crystals use ant-reflective coating on both sides of the crystal, and the AR coating is far softer that the spphire, so even if you have a sapphire crystal, you still could wind up with a marred crystal.

It was mentioned Omega uses an acrylic crystal. They do on the Speedmaster "Moonwatch". The current version of the watch is flight certified by NASA. Acrylic, because it is softer, isn't prone to shatter, and I guess inside a spacecraft, you really don't want little bits of crystal floating around getting into who knows what.

Currently, astronauts are permitted, though to bring personal watches on board the shuttle, but for any EVA, it's the Omega they wear.

So, acrylic definitely has 'history' and it has some practical reasons for its continued use.


----------



## kontai69 (Apr 9, 2007)

sto1967 said:


> Where can you get this polywatch? At a watch store? Can you use toothpaste as well?


For the love of your watch, DO NOT use toothpaste on your plastic crystal! This guy learned the hard way...
https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=999538&postcount=1

You can get Polywatch on eBay for around $10 USD shipped.
http://www.polywatch.de/en/index.htm


----------



## sto1967 (Aug 4, 2007)

kontai69 said:


> For the love of your watch, DO NOT use toothpaste on your plastic crystal! This guy learned the hard way...
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showpost.php?p=999538&postcount=1
> 
> You can get Polywatch on eBay for around $10 USD shipped.
> http://www.polywatch.de/en/index.htm


Thanks for the advice about not using toothpaste. Pollywatch it is.

Thanks!:thanks


----------



## gpeng (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello, first post here in the forum.

I recently purchased a Big Crown (6 months ago) and have been disapointed about the plexi-glass top too, I have a pretty big scratch already.

I have emailed an authorized service facility about a replacement "sapphire" crystal, but was told that they are not interchangeable.

It is an awesome watch and I love it to death. I just hope there was a sapphire crystal out there for it... anyone out there know of one?

I will give PolyWatch a try too, thanks for the lead guys...


----------



## geez (May 25, 2008)

I am currently contemplating in making a purchase for the Oris Telemeter watch. I have handled the watch personally and the plexiglas top does give it a nice feel and look. Although, the susceptibility of the plexi to scratches does concern me. 

Let us know how it goes with the Polywatch and post pictures when you can! |>


----------



## brooksidez (Sep 28, 2009)

I've owned my Bigcrown for about four years now. Any light scratches can be carefully removed with metal polish. For more serious damage I use the thing my wife uses to polish her nails. This is square with a different grade on each side. Be carefull as even the finest grade can soon dull the surface. Start with the finest grade and only go courser if needs be. The surface will still need to be polished smooth with metal polish.
Finally, my brother in law owns a Big Crown pointer date "Commander" which he purchased some years ago. This differs from standard BC in that the date pointer rotates anti clockwise and the face has subsidurary seconds. This is fitted with a sapphire crystal!


----------



## wilkinsonp (Aug 21, 2008)

Must admit i bought the big crowns for there plexi glass, in a world of cold saphire crystal glass they look like warm vintage watches I get asked a bit how old is my polly vacher. I wouldn't want the watch half as much if it had a saphire glass 

I just give mine a rub down with brasso on a small cloth its very very fine metal buffing polish and brings the plexi up a treat :-!


----------



## robertkoon977425 (Nov 24, 2009)

gpeng said:


> Hello, first post here in the forum.
> 
> I recently purchased a Big Crown (6 months ago) and have been disapointed about the plexi-glass top too, I have a pretty big scratch already.
> 
> ...


Hi, I have the same problem like you , my big crown pointer date also having a very big and deep scratch on the plexi glass top. last week after i saw the new 2009 big crown pointer date (40mm) are alike the 40mm old version big crown pointer date but the new version come with the domed sapphire crystal. I emailed the authorized service center in Malaysia about the replacement, but they told me that the watch case is looks same, but they are not 100% fit the older version because after replace the sapphire crystal, the watch is no more resistant to water, even the rain. I already search for another replacement but fail. so i remove the deep scratch by myself. i am using sand paper (for polish metal) to remove the scratch. first i use the grade 2000 paper to remove the deep scratch, then i use the grade 4000 paper to polish until the scratch area smooth, but the area is a bit "blur". then i use the Vitasol metal polish and a soft cloth to polish the scratch area. after several minutes, the scratch area become clear but not shining. lastly i use the silver polish cloth to polish the plexi glass with a bit of water then the plexi glass is back to its original shining. but careful the metal part of the watch when using the sand paper. sorry fo the broken english...


----------



## watchlover07 (Mar 25, 2007)

Brasso indead is the best and IMO cheapest way to polish the plexi. I've had several watches over the last years with plexi crystal. Never had a problem with them. When your watch is falling down and is has is saphire crystal you will feel like ......o|


----------

